# kodiak wood stove year?



## ron s (Jan 5, 2018)

does anyone have an idea what year this Kodiak stove may be from?

Thanks


----------



## webfish (Jan 5, 2018)

Late 70' or 80's. Here is a thread on someone having one. Attached the manual as they seem to be very hard to find.  Kodiak I believe was a Fisher knock off.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/alaska-kodiak-wood-stove-manual-c-1980s.102420/page-2


----------



## bholler (Jan 5, 2018)

I beleive that is their wood coal combo unit.  Like most it is a better coal stove that wood stove.  But it is better than most combos because you can supply the air through the door not just under the grate.


----------

